# Columbus ohio craigs list,special needs gs



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

if i i again have put this in the wrong place,or left out important details in the title sry.I saw on columbus, ohio craigs list for today a special needs gs looking to be rehomed.the post is rather long and detailed....there was some areas that concerned me.i do not know how to copy &paste,nor am i sure of what needs to be done to put the info here. maybe someone with more knowledge then myself can read the post and decide if it should be on the board. thank you


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Is this for real?????

http://columbus.craigslist.org/pet/873137616.html


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh how totally sad, my sense is that it's for real. i think maybe because of the "not looking for lectures" part. sounds like maybe they've been down this road before, either with this dog or another.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

My GOd-can someone reach out to this person and maybe we can all put our heads together to help this poor dog?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

they're pretty specific about what they're looking for, another home for the dog.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

though after reading the post again i'm not clear exactly why this person wants to find the dog another home. i do see they're looking for someone with the "resources, etc., etc.", so maybe it's another issue of the poor dog falling victim to the economy.

anybody want to reach out? is that appropriate? i'm not familiar with craigslist etiquette.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

to me it sounds like she has done all she can and can't afford to help her anymore and maybe she is so drained from this poor dog, it sounds like one like this dog would be hard to deal with, I hope someone can help her


----------



## brandynbrown (Jul 31, 2008)

Makes me want to cry anyone helping? I have family in ohio dont know how much I can do though.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Post has been deleted by the author.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I have posted this thread already.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=828442&page=2#Post828442


----------

